# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Ecrire un commentaire : Billet non affich

## kolodz

Bonjour,

Par habitude, j'ai cliqu sur le bouton "crire un commentaire" en pensant avoir sous mon diteur de texte le billet de la personne. Comme le bouton "Rpondre  la discutions" prsent sur le forum.
Mais ce n'est pas le cas  ::aie:: 
Si cela ne cot pas trop cher  ajouter a serai super pour moi !

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------

